# This thread still going?



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

What about some of the 3d shoots/ field stuff as well?


----------



## BosKlong (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah!! Anything would work!


----------



## BosKlong (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's my to couch potatoes. Currently offshore so they just lazing around. But gonna get worked in December. 

These beauties are: LH Bowtech Insanity CPX 80# black ops, RH Bowtech Feul camo.


----------



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in Joburg, whereabouts you based?


----------



## BosKlong (Jul 23, 2014)

Nearby Jeffreysbay. What's your poison?


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

View attachment 2086013


Just discovered this Forum.
Here are a couple of pics from Sept.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Mauritian said:


> View attachment 2086013
> 
> 
> Just discovered this Forum.
> Here are a couple of pics from Sept.


That's a very nice Kudu. Missed the other pic.


----------



## BosKlong (Jul 23, 2014)

Mauritian said:


> View attachment 2086013
> 
> 
> Just discovered this Forum.
> Here are a couple of pics from Sept.


Very nice trophy there Mauritian!! 
Sure it made great biltong and steaks too!


----------



## BosKlong (Jul 23, 2014)

Almost time for me to get going home wards! Then I'm gonna get thouse couch potatoes into shape again...


----------



## BosKlong (Jul 23, 2014)

Are there really so few SA bow hunters on AT?? Or are you all just lurking in the shadows?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

BosKlong said:


> Are there really so few SA bow hunters on AT?? Or are you all just lurking in the shadows?


With 679 views on this thread it seems that some must have at least a little interest.


----------



## BosKlong (Jul 23, 2014)

bbjavelina said:


> With 679 views on this thread it seems that some must have at least a little interest.


At least, a bit.


----------



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry, got sidetracked lol.

I'm into target but have yet to shoot anywhere lol. I'm at 2m in my garage practicing


----------

